# which UTV to purchase for plowing



## YPLLLC

Alright everyone, I am in need to purchase 2 UTV's with plows, enclosure, and preferably a small heater for this season. I am looking to spend about $12-15k per unit. Never had a UTV before and need suggestions. I have been looking at Polaris Rangers but not sure what size and such. 

Any help or other suggestions would be appreciated. 

We have over 1.5Million square feet of sidewalks and paths to clear with a 0 tolerance contract. used 100 shovelers last year and would like to cut some hours.


----------



## Mike_

I've got several friends who have newer Ranger 900's, one has factory heat and the other installed a Firestorm heater that has worked well for him. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/371387459372?lpid=82&chn=ps
Neither one has a plow on theirs yet, I have a 6' plow on my '07 650 Arctic cat.

How wide are the sidewalks? The Ranger has two widths 58" & 60", I think the 58" is limited to the 570 engine.

If your going to buy new check with this dealer, it may be worth the drive. http://www.abernathycycles.com/


----------



## BRL1

Polaris Brutus. It comes with a front lift arm and hydro attachments so you can hook up a mower in the summer. Comes with a cab as well. I think they are around 20k though but they are made for stuff like plowing and don't have to worry about winch crap


----------



## BRL1

http://www.polaris.com/en-us/commercial/brutus/brutus-hd-pto

It's also a diesel and can only go like 20mph so if your employees are running it you don't have to worry about them messing around in them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Will you be using it for anything else? 

Mounting a spreader? 

Plow or broom?

If you want the "best" UTV for work, the Kubota RTV is it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

35 acres of sidewalks? Holy hell.

Our route this coming season will be including the addition of an RTV X1100. But they're a good chunk more than your budget. Built like a tank. Nothing else on the market compares for a strictly work machine.


----------



## woodburner

i have a polaris ranger 900 full cab with factory heat i just fabbed up a snoway st plow with wireless controls and cut the blade down to 72" i think it will be a plowing animal your budget is tight for a new machine with all those add ons for a ranger your looking at close to 15 with a cab and heat and i would certainly recommend a commercial plow not those flimsy winch operated ones


----------



## YPLLLC

Thanks everyone. Been talking with one of the power sports dealers here and they are recommending Kawasaki mules instead of Polaris Rangers. Anyone know about the mules. Seems to be more of a workhorse and less of a play toy. 

And mark, in the summer we will use for outdoor special events janitorial and possibly our trimming crews on a few levee projects we have. We will also use a plow not a broom. 

Also I am all for the commercial plows not the cheap ones made by the manufacturer of the machine. Besides modifying a snoway, which is my plow of choice on trucks, who else makes a utv plow that is decent but not top of the line like a western setup?


----------



## YPLLLC

Mike and brl1. Thanks for the info. I have contacted that dealer to quote some new 2013 Brutus HD.


----------



## YPLLLC

Johndeere I would love to get the Kunitz ones but way outta my budget


----------



## Mike_

Haven't seen the new Mule Pro FXT but they look like a good utility.


----------



## woodburner

Snoway makes them for the ranger and boss does to mules are ok I have had a few 3010 diesels everything is mechanical which is nice but in my opinion they are alittle outdated all I can do is recommend a ranger because I have one I was going to get a diesel ranger but I ended up with a gas and am very happy with it for a pure work machine a mule would be fine and they are by far cheaper then the rest


----------



## woodburner

Buy no means are the new rangers a playtoy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The RTV is hands down the best work only UTV on the market. No belts to slip in the snow. No clutches to get messed up by salt spray.

Not sure how you can say it's out of your budget when you had 100 shovelers and 1 or 2 of these is going to replace 10 or 20 or maybe more?


----------



## woodburner

I would have to agree hydro is better polaris makes a hst to but hydro is pretty expensive


----------



## YPLLLC

I have about 20-25k to spend total on them. Yes it's going to cut out labor but we are also paid by labor hour not a set amount obviously with a machine we are charging a premium about 3.5 labor hours per machine hour. The goal is to break even this year with these machines billable hours and make the money over the rest of the contract, 3 years. Does that make sense mark? I totally agree with you the kibitz is the best machine for the job. Just want to make money after one year instead of two with them.


----------



## woodburner

You can buy mules for 8500-9k that's going to be your best bet cheap cab and decent plow and your under or around budget


----------



## YPLLLC

Anyone recommend a good dealer in the Midwest who is known to make deals on multiple units. Obviously pricing at multiple locations for best deal. Also think I should buy units and plows seperately or from same place to save some money


----------



## Mark Oomkes

YPLLLC;2017873 said:


> I have about 20-25k to spend total on them. Yes it's going to cut out labor but we are also paid by labor hour not a set amount obviously with a machine we are charging a premium about 3.5 labor hours per machine hour. The goal is to break even this year with these machines billable hours and make the money over the rest of the contract, 3 years. Does that make sense mark? I totally agree with you the kibitz is the best machine for the job. Just want to make money after one year instead of two with them.


Yes, I understand your point, but it also reminds me why I NEVER bid anything hourly. I have no ability to every make more than my hourly rate. I will NEVER be rewarded for being efficient.


----------



## JD Dave

I bought an RTV a couple weeks ago. From everything I've heard they're the best for work and basically indestructible. I've gone the cheaper route with sidewalk tractors before and when they break down it's brutal to do that work by hand. The only problem with UTV's is they are to wide for some sidewalks. A small tractor will get you under 60" and will cut down hand work even more. Hourly work isn't for me just like Mark.


----------



## KLC99

YPLLLC;2017873 said:


> I have about 20-25k to spend total on them. Yes it's going to cut out labor but we are also paid by labor hour not a set amount obviously with a machine we are charging a premium about 3.5 labor hours per machine hour. The goal is to break even this year with these machines billable hours and make the money over the rest of the contract, 3 years. Does that make sense mark? I totally agree with you the kibitz is the best machine for the job. Just want to make money after one year instead of two with them.


Save the money if charging by the hour for the shovelers. You will lose money unless you charge 15-20 times the manual laborer's rate. The average worker moves at 1 mph or less shoveling a few inches of snow off of a sidewalk...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hourly work....

If I were in that situation, I'd want to sign a 2-3 year contract and invest in the right equipment the first time, vs buying something that's belt drive to save money now. Or since you've already got the 3 year contract, spend it and do it right the first time.

Ask Mark how much his Gator has cost him compared to his RTV doing the same work. Same for anyone else using belt drive UTV's for heavy work. 

You can spend the money up front, or you can spend it in the long run. We've tried saving money by using labor and walk behind blowers. Bought a Ventrac last year and it's replaced 5 people and 5 small engines to maintain. We run/ran Ariens Deluxe 28's for blowers, at 1200 bucks a crack and new every other season. Doesn't take long to see what's the cheaper route.

Do you want something that's going to work and be reliable, or do you want to save some up front and not know when you're going to have downtime? They never break on the 1-2 inch snows that could be done by hand if you have to. It's always the 6+ storms.


----------



## woodburner

In the bigger city's around here the farmers bid for the work and use narrow oliver tractors with tall v-plows they do a great job nothing stops them trash,body's ect


----------



## cowbay

go kubota and don't look back. I have 4 of them and getting another one this fall. They just don't break and super comfortable operator cabin


----------



## BRL1

cowbay;2018207 said:


> go kubota and don't look back. I have 4 of them and getting another one this fall. They just don't break and super comfortable operator cabin


This makes me want to plow snow already.


----------



## YPLLLC

Is that an rtx1100?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cowbay;2018207 said:


> go kubota and don't look back. I have 4 of them and getting another one this fall. They just don't break and super comfortable operator cabin


Nice setup.

I wouldn't use anything but the Boss V UTV for any UTV.


----------



## Ariens

YPLLLC;2017433 said:


> Alright everyone, I am in need to purchase 2 UTV's with plows, enclosure, and preferably a small heater for this season. I am looking to spend about $12-15k per unit. Never had a UTV before and need suggestions. I have been looking at Polaris Rangers but not sure what size and such.
> 
> Any help or other suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> We have over 1.5Million square feet of sidewalks and paths to clear with a 0 tolerance contract. used 100 shovelers last year and would like to cut some hours.


I'm following your thread and want to throw in another option for you to consider. Gravely came out with an Atlas JSV (Job Site Vehicle) that has been very well received. We are running a Promotion through the end of September where you can save up to $1,500, and we offer many options including a snow plow.

Here is a link to our Big Haul Sales Event to explain the details of this promotion as well as features of this unit.

Check out this Atlas JSV Video!

Let me know if you have any questions.

Mary Lyn


----------



## Kris1646

I wish every sidewalk was wide enough for a RTV. I would sell all my atv's


----------



## cornfarmertom

Just curious if you made a purchase and what you went with ? Better post some pictures too!!


----------



## juspayme

Seriously I have far less than you and went with the small ventrac,it took me from 3 sidewalk guys gown to 1 . You will spend near 30 with all the attach,emits heated cab and such, but a great investment


----------



## SkeeterB767

*Ranger experience has been great*

I started using my 2006 Polaris Ranger XP last week with a Moose 6 ft. plow. I live in Colorado and plowed about 1 mile of dirt/gravel driveway and road with no problems at all. Snow was about 8-9 inches. I was amazed at the power I had available to push the snow around. With the advice from the forum, I put weight in the back and am using chains I got from Cabelas. The plowing ability exceeded my expectations. BTW, I spend $6,500 last fall on the Ranger that included a 14 ft. Echo trailer. The Ranger has an enclosed Freedom cab with heater, wipers, CD player, etc. Good deals are out there....


----------



## Bulldogge

If you want the ultimate do it all machine with a plow set up that will outlast everything you should look at an Argo.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Ok I'll put the new Honda pioneer 1000 out there, that thing will retire with you if you take care of it


----------



## AllHands

Have a Polaris Ranger 900 with a plow, the ranger is NOT a toy at all. If you compare it beats everything out there in its class as far as payload, towing, etc. That being said, i dont think you can go wrong with any of the other "Work" UTV's mentioned above. I would stay away from the Rhino's and Big Red types of sport UTV's. The only problems you may have with the ranger is that its footprint is pretty wide and like somebody mentioned above, it does not fit on certain sidewalks, so check the width vs the sidewalks your buying it for. The boss plow they made for it is great, but very expensive and very heavy. You will need alot of ballast in the rear to get any traction in heavy wet. The ranger can carry 500lbs in the bed, but i usually put about 200lbs in there and it vastly improves traction. If you were going to put a hitch spreader on it that should solve your problem just fine. when i do it again i will buy one of the aftermarket hydraulic snowblower's for it. Ive heard great things and they hydraulic tank/motor is kept in the bed of the ranger so that solves your ballast issue. They are even more expensive then a Boss plow set up for it. Good luck with whatever you go with. These UTV's definately have their place if you buy the right one for your jobs.


----------

